# New Addition



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys have not been on much but been lurking anyway my new purchase I am loving the color much brighter then the pic.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I love Cerianthus tube anems. They eat ALOT


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Hey*

Hi W long time no talk hows it going.Yea it has eaten 2 market shrimp and some octipi since I got it. I fed it the shrimp whole since I thought in the wild they would eat shell and all and it did. I am just loving it It does not sting and seems to know my hand.


----------

